
NASA Open-Sourced the Mars Rover Ft. Raspberry Pi - deforciant
https://opensourcerover.jpl.nasa.gov
======
Piskvorrr
"This website is optimized for certain browsers and devices. Please upgrade
your browser." _RAGE_ I have hoped that "made for IE6" was truly gone - but
NOOOOO, except now You-know-which is the One Browser To Rule Them All, and
you're not even supposed to name it? Browser War III is now.

(Adding insult to injury, I got that on _current_ Chrome. Only -unstable seems
to be working?)

------
GrumpyNl
This looks like a great project to get students involved. Very well
documented.

